
Tesla Is Snatching Apple’s Stars to Make Itself the New Apple - denzil_correa
https://www.wired.com/2017/01/tesla-snatching-apples-stars-make-new-apple/
======
samstave
I know a guy who went to a self-driving/sensor-based car tech stealth startup
formed by many engineers from apple...

I should ping him and see what they are upto.

